# [RAID] Einzelne Festplatte an RAID Controller



## goela (14. Januar 2003)

Habe folgenden c't Artikel gelesen:


> Ein Betrieb einer einzelnen Festplatte ist an einem Onboard-RAID-Controller meist möglich, die Konfiguration ist je nach Board-Typ und verwendetem Adapter-Chip jedoch unterschiedlich.
> 
> Boards mit IDE-Chips von Highpoint erfordern keine gesonderte Konfiguration. Sie arbeiten je nach BIOS-Einstellung als einfache IDE- oder als RAID-Adapter. Boards mit IDE-Chips von Promise benötigen für diese beiden Betriebsarten unterschiedliche BIOS-Versionen. Bei einigen Boards wie dem Asus A7V133 oder dem Gigabyte 7ZXR kann man per Jumper zwischen den beiden BIOS-Varianten wechseln.
> 
> Bei Boards, die nur die RAID-Funktion bieten, hilft ein Trick, um eine einzelne Festplatte zu betreiben: Legen Sie hierzu ein RAID-0-Array über eine einzelne Festplatte an. Ganz gefahrlos für die bestehenden Daten ist dies nicht, da das BIOS die Konfiguration auf der Festplatte sichert und es dabei zu Datenverlusten kommen kann. Beispielsweise schreibt der Highpoint-IDE-Chip die Konfiguration teilweise in den MBR der Festplatte und zerstört somit unter Umständen dort residierende Boot-Manager wie Vamos oder Lilo



Meine Frage lautet nun:
Hat das jemand schon mal erfolgreich praktiziert?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Bei meinem Promise Raid ist es kein Problem.


----------



## goela (15. Januar 2003)

Schön! Kannst Du mir auch sagen, was für ein Board Du hast!

Ich habe das MSI K7T Turbo mit RAID Controller (MSI 6330). Der Controller ist ebenfalls von Promise 20365R!

Könntest Du mir sagen, ob Du die zusätzliche Festplatte nachträglich ans System gehängt hast! Also das bestehende System nicht neu installiert hast!
Ist die Installation wie bei gewöhnlichen IDE-Platten oder muss man dort mehr tun. Also im Handbuch ist nur beschrieben, wie ich RAID 0 oder RAID 1 installieren muss.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Januar 2003)

Nein also ich musste bei meinem A7V von Asus garnichts machen. Einfach drangehängt und im Bios die Bootsequenz auf Raid/Scsi gestellt - dann ging's.


----------



## goela (15. Januar 2003)

Hab da doch noch eine Frage:

- Hast Du Deine Festplatte nur am RAID-Controller hängen oder hast Du es kombiniert? Also beispielsweise Boot-Festplatte am IDE1 oder 2 und die zusätzliche Platte am IDE3 oder 4 (RAID Controller)

Meine Konfiguration:
IDE 1: Zwei Harddisks
IDE 2: CD Brenner, DVD ROM

jetzt will ich:
IDE 3 oder 4: Neue zusätzliche Datenharddisk anschliessen!

Inzwischen weiss ich, dass das MSI 6330 LE (habe dummerweise aber 6330) einen Jumper J22 auf dem Board hat, wo man den RAID abschalten kann und den IDE 3 + 4 als ganz normal betreiben kann.


----------



## eViLaSh (15. Januar 2003)

dann ist aber dein RAID nochnicht aktiviert !

denn das muss man beim A7v (welches ich auch hab  ) noch extra jumpern.

ansonsten muss icha uch sagen, dass es auch bei mir geht, eine Festplatte an den Promise Raid controler anzuschliessen.


nachtrag zu goelas frage:

Ich kann sowohl den RAID controler zum booten benutzen, als auch die Bootdisc am normalen IDE ran zu hängen.

Beim booten vom Controler solltest du aber evtl Treiber für´s Windows vorinstalliert haben ( hatte da meine problemchen :> )

dann einfach noch im bios einstellen, wie es Bubi gesagt hat.


willst du die platte nur als daten disk benutzen, brauchst du einfach nur die entsprechenden Treiber für deinen Controler zu installeren, dann erkennt windows die platte automatisch.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Januar 2003)

Das tut Windows meiner Erfahrung nach auch so.


----------



## goela (15. Januar 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Werde es mal ausprobieren ob es mit meinem Mainboard funktioniert!


----------



## hovaje (25. Dezember 2003)

hab ein kleines Problem, hoffe es liest noch jemand, da der Thread 
schon älter ist.

ich besitze das Gigabyte 7ZXR-1 mit onboard promise pdc20265 (ähnlich ultra100)
habe ihn auf RAID eingestellt (jumper) und ein array über 2 platten gelegt (functional).
Jetzt will ich win2k installieren und drücke nach dem booten von cd F6
er erkennt auch den Treiber von diskette (fastrack.lite...) allerdings sagt
das setup im weiteren verlauf es wären keine festplatten gefunden worden!
hat das Problem schon jemand, bzw einen Tipp für mich

Das Windows ist ein W2k Professional mit Service Pack 2 (per hand in das 
installationsverzeichnis eingebaut)

danke im voraus Jörg


----------

